# Nicknames for Ophelia?



## AnnaBoo

I love the name so much. It's seriously unreal. My previous choice of Anna is now on the back-burner :L

Would Florence-Ophelia be to much? :/


----------



## sowanted

I like both names but no so much together...

Possible nickname for Ophelia: Leah?

I prefer Florence though. With no nickname.


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

I think of Fifi as a nickname when I say the name Ophelia.


----------



## Mummy2B21

Oh thats a beautiful name hun love Florence-Ophelia.

Flo
Philly
Lea


----------



## kareha

I think of Opal as a nickname. I think Florence Ophelia is too much. I'm considering Ophelia as a name for one of my children later on, but not for my first girl.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Personally I think it's too much together, but that's just me. If you love it then go for it! :D And I think Leah is a cute nickname! :) x


----------



## MrsK

Lily would be a cute nickname too


----------



## AnnaBoo

I love Florence-Ophelia but I think it's just the hormones that have me so attached to it :L It's quite a mouthfull :(

I like Fi! Or possibly Phia? Fia? Not sure how I'd spell it :/ Pheea? Ugh I like how it sounds in my head at least :L


----------



## RosieB1977

I have a friend with that name and we call her Felli.


----------



## jen1604

AnnaBoo said:


> I love Florence-Ophelia but I think it's just the hormones that have me so attached to it :L It's quite a mouthfull :(
> 
> I like Fi! Or possibly Phia? Fia? Not sure how I'd spell it :/ Pheea? Ugh I like how it sounds in my head at least :L

My nearly 3 year old calls her Pheeya because he can't quite get his mouth round her full name yet,its cute.


----------



## kneeswrites

if this baby is a girl, we will most likely be naming her Ophelia. Nicknames have bothered me too... I've heard Philly and Fifi but I don't like those, my brain automatically wants to call her "Ophie" which is pretty awful :haha:. I think Fi and Fia are cute and easy enough for nicknames. I don't think I'd want them to become her name, though, y'know? I just love Ophelia so much. I never had a nickname :shrug:


----------



## GreenGirl11

What about Sally...

:baby::baby::baby:


----------

